# West New Britain NZ Ventura



## Stevedash8 (Dec 12, 2021)

Ventura NZ4522 West New Britain ( somewhere between Talasea and Kimbe) possibly 1977.
Aircraft was in reasonable condition compared to most wrecks. Not sure what ever happened to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2021)

Stevedash8 said:


> Not sure what ever happened to it.



It's still there:









New Zealand plane wreck reveals incredible survival story


A WWII bomber lying in the Papua New Guinea jungle has an amazing tale of airmanship to tell.




www.stuff.co.nz





Parts of it were recovered and went into a B-34, which is now at the Museum of
Transport and Technology, Auckland, NZ.




NZ4600

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 13, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> It's still there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. Was hoping the whole aircraft might be flying, but some better then nothing.
Just for general info it wasn't too far from this Mitchell. I have more photos if anyone interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2021)

Hell yeah! Post those suckers!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 13, 2021)

More pics of West New Britain Mitchell

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2021)

Stevedash8 said:


> More pics of West New Britain Mitchell




That's awesome, keep posting if you have more, Steve.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 13, 2021)

Anyone know the fate of the Mitchell?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Anyone know the fate of the Mitchell?



Here's a bit of history on the aircraft, it's probably still there.









Pacific Wrecks - B-25H-5 Mitchell Serial Number 43-4513


On September 3, 1944 took off piloted by Captain Charles W. Wolfendale on a strike against New Britain, damaged and force landed at Talasea Airfield.




pacificwrecks.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

